# Weiterleitung per A-Record



## hury (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze eine Domain A bei Hoster 1 und eine weitere Domain B inkl Webspace bei hoster 2.

Nun möchte ich, dass die Domain A auf ein Verzeichniss /dom/ in Webspace B umleitet.

Im Kontrollcenter (1blue - Hoster 1) kann ich die Domain direkt auf einen Pfad http://www.url.de/dom  umleiten lassen - in dem Fall ändert sich aber auch die url im Browser. Eine Frame-Weiterleitung kann man nicht anwählen.

Weiter kann man noch die IP-Adressen für den A-Record und die Nameserver verändern. Habe ich darüber irgendwie die Möglichkeit doch auf den Webspace zu leiten, ohne dass die URL von Domain A angezeigt wird?

Danke


----------

